# setting up new roamio, get failed while configuring error



## smucane (Jan 28, 2015)

Error code 218

I can't get past this screen. Every other device on my network works. Is there a way to bypass this?

I've rebooted TiVo at least 45 times

Please help. Thanks


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

have you tried the troubleshooting steps at support.tivo.com?

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/400/related/1​


----------



## lwong (Mar 1, 2001)

Did you ever resolve this problem? My Roamio Pro is less than 90 days old and stopped successfully connecting to TiVo Service two days ago.

When I try to connect to the TiVo Service, I get:
"Failed while configuring."
"There is a problem with the connection. (N18)"

When I try to test the network connection, I get:
"There is a problem with the connection. (N15)"

I tried switching from Ethernet to Wi-Fi and it still doesn't work.

But, Amazon Video, Netflix, XFINITY On Demand, and YouTube all work so I know the box has Internet connectivity, just not to TiVo Service for some reason.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lwong said:


> But, Amazon Video, Netflix, XFINITY On Demand, and YouTube all work so I know the box has Internet connectivity, just not to TiVo Service for some reason.


Have you checked your account on TiVo.com and checked that the device is present?


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

I suspect there is some problem on TiVo's end. Mine was working fine for the past 30 days (also upgraded from a Premiere). It hasn't been able to successfully connect since Tuesday. It gets stuck on the Connecting-configuring step. When testing the network connection, it gets stuck slightly later -- when checking my account status. Clearly the Roamio is accessing my network; it's just failing when communicating with TiVo's server. My device is properly listed on Tivo.com as having "all in," so there isn't an account status problem. 

I tried to do an online chat with a TiVo rep last night but abandoned the chat window after no one showed up after 20 minutes. I intend to try to contact them again today.


----------



## TiV0_user (Dec 31, 2015)

I just received a new Roamio basic yesterday and am getting exact same error: N18 using hard Ethernet connection and C218 using WiFi connection, during initial guided setup out of the box. I was about ready to call it DOA until I saw this thread and others are having same problem. Now I am suspecting something on the Tivo's server side. Note: when I login to my router and check the dhcp table I can see the IP address of the Roamio in there, and I can ping it from my pc, so I know that it has a good network connection. I spent over an hour on the phone with TiVo support and they were no help at all, kept telling me to reboot all my equipment, or must be Comcast "blocking some of the ports", etc. I will give them one more try to get this corrected, but if they fail this pos Roamio is going back and they will lose a long time customer.


----------



## lwong (Mar 1, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you checked your account on TiVo.com and checked that the device is present?


Yes, TiVo.com does show my Roamio Pro listed under "Active TiVo devices" with All-in plan.

I'm guessing that this is affecting more people that just haven't realized it yet since it still has future guide data (albeit less each day) and it hasn't yet prompted anything on the screen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiV0_user said:


> I just received a new Roamio basic yesterday and am getting exact same error: N18 using hard Ethernet connection and C218 using WiFi connection, during initial guided setup out of the box. I was about ready to call it DOA until I saw this thread and others are having same problem. Now I am suspecting something on the Tivo's server side. Note: when I login to my router and check the dhcp table I can see the IP address of the Roamio in there, and I can ping it from my pc, so I know that it has a good network connection. I spent over an hour on the phone with TiVo support and they were no help at all, kept telling me to reboot all my equipment, or must be Comcast "blocking some of the ports", etc. I will give them one more try to get this corrected, but if they fail this pos Roamio is going back and they will lose a long time customer.


Your test is not telling you if the TiVo can reach the internet. TiVo has a test for that. When it fails, like was described, there is usually something wrong with TiVo's servers. However there was a period (before RC14) that a box that was not on your account would never get past "connecting". That was supposed to be fixed.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I am also experiencing this issue. As of yesterday's connection attempt it failed while configuring with the error N18. My network is fine as is my internet service. I am also in the Sacramento/SF area and am with Comcast. I have been a Tivo customer for 2 months and have never received this issue (to my knowledge) prior to yesterday.


----------



## Husky (Dec 31, 2015)

I set-up a new Bolt on the 29th and that is the last time it connected to anything; just getting the N18 error code, now. Tried Ethernet and wireless to no effect. Streaming works fine and the TV guide is accurate, so I must conclude it is on the TIVO side. It would be nice if they could provide more info on what is happening.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535628


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

*Thank You for this feedback.
We are aware there is a current Outage and we are working diligently to get this resolved. I will monitor this thread closely and when I learn of a fix I will be sure to post that information here.
Thank You everyone for your patience.*


----------



## lwong (Mar 1, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Sarah!

BTW, my TiVo Mini and Series3 are also experiencing the same problem; all last successful connection on Tue 12/29, all failures since then.


----------



## dbgordon (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm so glad i found this thread. I'm seeing the same issue on my Roamio plus. First failure to connect to Tivo service and get program data was on Thursday Dec 17th at 9:22 AM. "Failed while configuring". I am now out of program data.

A fix for this can't come too soon. I can no longer count on my Tivo to record my shows.

Thanks


----------



## mytuner (Jan 2, 2015)

I see everyone seems to be here around the Bay Area.


----------



## dbgordon (Feb 4, 2004)

BTW - I am also on Comcast, using my own modem and router. Is there anyone out there who's seeing this who isn't on Comcast? Could this be Comcast trying to get us all onto their DVR?


----------



## TiV0_user (Dec 31, 2015)

See post from TiVo Sarah above. She already acknowledged that this is being caused by an outage with their servers. This has nothing to do with Comcast or anyone's ISP, router settings, etc.

Now going on day 3 for me, and my question for TiVo Sarah if you are monitoring this thread: do you have an estimate for when your outage will be fixed and your customers can start connecting again?

Update: TiVo Sarah just posted on the other thread in Help Center that this outage is in fact being caused by a Comcast server problem on the West coast. They are working with Comcast to get it to resolved. See other thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535628

Thanks TiVo Sarah for the update!


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

mytuner said:


> I see everyone seems to be here around the Bay Area.


I'm in Utah, on Comcast.


----------



## Tartanweb (Jan 3, 2016)

I live in Utah and also use Comcast. I'm trying to hook up a new Roamio but keep hanging on the Connecting step of Setup (Error C218 on wireless, Error N18 when on Ethernet). I successfully hooked up another Roamio at the end of October with no such issues but haven't checked to see if any recent connections have been getting through. I spent several hours online with a Tivo troubleshooter without any joy and she noted that this only seems to be occurring in the bay area of NorCal and in Utah. Lets hope this is resolved quickly. Come on Tivo, I'm counting on you because I'm sure not going to count on Comcast.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Start reading here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10751042#post10751042


----------

